# Remove CA Internet Security Suite



## stanfordt33 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am unable to remove all traces of the CA Internet Security Suite 2008.
The normal procedure of removing via the Add/Remove in Control has been done but I continue to have traces of the program.
Can anybody help please


----------

